# Sacramento and Oakland zoo visit.



## PEEEETE (Jan 1, 2012)

Sarra and I went to the Sacramento Zoo a few months back, and decided to go to the Oakland zoo yesterday (I've heard great things about Oakland's setup) and I took a bunch of pictures of their turtles and tortoises. I hope you all enjoy. 

Sacramento:
Their "Tortoise yard" was below the raised platform for the giraffe exhibit. They had 3 Sulcatas, but the other was inside the cement room that they were sleeping in. 












Oakland:
This place had some great, expansive enclosures that were much closer to a natural habitat, than the Sacramento Zoo. They had one Sulcata and at least 5 Aldabras, and who knows how many water turtles mixed in with the alligators, and an indoor reptile and amphibian exhibit. 

Out in the yard





Alligator pool










Aldabras in their feeding/heat room 








































The exhibit was awesome. That whole room had plexiglass walls, and the Tortoises could go out to sun and graze as they pleased. 

There's pictures of all kinds of other animals, but I figured I'd keep it to Torts and Turts


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice pictures, looks like a fun place.


----------



## PEEEETE (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd rather spend an afternoon at your compound, Hahaha... It was pretty fun though


----------



## dmmj (Jan 1, 2012)

Those water turtles did not look the least bit afraid of the gators.


----------



## PEEEETE (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, that kind of surprised me. I wonder why the gators don't care about them


----------



## torti (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL funny thing is I live in Sacramento. Take my kids to the zoo pretty often. But never seen the sulcatas there. Guess they like to hide from me.


----------



## PEEEETE (Jan 2, 2012)

torti said:


> LOL funny thing is I live in Sacramento. Take my kids to the zoo pretty often. But never seen the sulcatas there. Guess they like to hide from me.



Huh, that's weird. We went right when they were feeding them, and hosing out their room, so they kinda had to come out. It didn't seem like all that much room for 3 big Sullies, but still... I have mixed feelings about zoos, really.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 2, 2012)

They look in great condition!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 2, 2012)

I never knew the Sac Zoo had Sulcatas. I wonder how long they've had them.


----------



## pam (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures


----------

